# Prender luces con Ring de Telefono



## dark_soul (Nov 14, 2010)

Saludos, estoy haciendo un proyecyto el cual debe encender las luces al recibir el Ring de la linea telefonica, para esto me estoy ayudando del microcontrolador 16F648a y el Decodificador de tonos MT88L70a, pero es aqui donde me tope con problemas, resulta que tengo el circuito detector de ring, el cual se conecta directo a la entrada del micro, una vez detectado manda un pulso para activar el relay y poner una resistencia en paralelo y simular el descolgado (circuito de figura 1), y funciona, pero ahora no se donde o como conectar hacia el DTMF, no se si se debe tomar en paralelo ó la resistencia en seria al capacitor y las resistencias en seria que son la entrada del DTFM (imagen 2).

De ser asi, me encuentro con otro problema, ya que entorpece el funcionamiento de mi circuito y eso que aun no lo eh armado al 100, simplemente conecte R4 a la patita de l relay, dejando la otr patita del relay sin conectar y la deteccion del Ring, se muere.

De antemano gracias, espero me puedan ayudar.

Hector.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2010)

mira este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/generar-tonos-telefono-fijo-sin-linea-telefonica-42730/
el pin 11,12,13,14,15 van al micro....

las descripciones del esquema no son las mismas que el 8870 pero la posicion de los pines en el componente si...

Los 12v la resistencia R11 y capacitor C5 no se ponen....
asi lo conecte yo y funciona...
otra seria que revises el datasheet...


----------

